# Best prices on cure



## phogi (Jan 20, 2012)

Just curious, where can I get the best deal on some cure?


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's where I get mine from:

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=237_12&products_id=56

You do have to pay shipping, so i try to put in an order for several things at once anticipating my needs and trying to satisfy my wants, but knowing I have to temper it to what I can afford, lol!


----------

